# Marriage Poll



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

How long have you been married? 

Me: it's been seven years, two kids, and two dogs since we said "I do". No end in sight but I mean that in a good way.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

To the nearest minute: 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, and 0 minutes (+/- 0 seconds)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NogDog said:


> To the nearest minute: 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, and 0 minutes (+/- 0 seconds)


But how could you not be married with such an adorable dog?


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Three years this month.  No arguments yet


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> To the nearest minute: 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, and 0 minutes (+/- 0 seconds)


ditto. and no pets.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> To the nearest minute: 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, and 0 minutes (+/- 0 seconds)


Double ditto!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Dara England said:


> But how could you not be married with such an adorable dog?


I have yet to find a woman good enough for Noggin, I guess?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My DH and I were married 36 yrs 8 mo. when he lost his battle with cancer in 2008.  We would still be married if he was still living, we have 2 beautiful daughters and 5 wonderful grandchildren (4 girls & 1 boy).  I now live with my best buddy Murphy, a small dog who keeps me company.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss!

My DH and I have been married 20 1/2 years, with four kids ages 7, 13, 18, and 19.  We've been friends since we were 14 (married at 22).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We promised ourselves we wouldn't marry until it's a legal marriage where we live .... so I'm guessing we'll be able to marry in about 10 years.   But, we've been together since June 1988 and have lived together since July 1989.  So, 22 years ....

When we finally can marry, I don't intend to start counting all over again ....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be at 12 years this coming October. It's amazing how quickly it's gone by.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

Eight years.    Wait, is that right?  We married in 2002.  So that’s nine years?  Ugh, it all started to blur together after year four when our daughter arrived on the scene.  We haven’t gotten a wink of sleep since.  She’d better be glad she’s cute or we’d have tossed her out the window a long time ago.  (I'm just kidding.  No one call child services, please)


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dara England said:


> How long have you been married?
> 
> Me: it's been seven years, two kids, and two dogs since we said "I do". No end in sight but I mean that in a good way.


My hubby and I have been married since the dinosaurs roamed the earth


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

We've been married 17 years in August. He's my best friend.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

DH and I will be married 27 years this May and have two nearly grown sons.  Hard to believe, it has gone so fast.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Been married to a Life of High Adventure for over 60 years.....
Never stayed in one spot long enough to find "Miss Right" to share the adventure....sigh...


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been happily married for 13 years.  We've had 4 cats (2 still living), and an awesome dog we adopted from a shelter.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

DH and I will have been married 12 years this May with the two best little girls in the world, 7 and 9.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I will have been happily married for 38 years this April 13th. We have one daughter and two wonderful granddaughters who are 13 and 10. Over the years we have adopted two dogs from neighbors and several cats from shelters. We currently have two cats.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

My wife and I have been married for seven years. We have two crazy little boys and a Volvo wagon with 250,000 miles on it.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

0 years, 0 months, 0 days.....

love the single life


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

32 yrs and dated on and off for 8 yrs before that. No kids and no pets ...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ten years in August. No kids. When I was younger I didn't want them, and then I did and we were broke, and now -- while I act like a kid, in both good and bad ways -- I'm at an age where it could happen biologically, but probably won't. 

Lots of pets that we love very much. Wow, does that sound sad and desperate and future crazy cat lady. I just think that my destiny has always been tied in with animals, that I was meant to help them and share my life with them.


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

Divorced single mom, four kids.  Teenagers are tacky.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

It will be 11 years this June.  We have two kids and one little old man (our dog, who we have had nearly as long as we've been married).


----------



## DaveW (Feb 2, 2011)

Seventeen years as of this past October. Two kids, two cats, two dogs (sometimes hard to tell which ones are which, though).


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

10 years & 1 day. We spent our anniversary yesterday in the hospital-he was admitted for chest pains, and pressure. I was was freaked out, but thank God, he's fine. No kids, just fur babies.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I just think that my destiny has always been tied in with animals, that I was meant to help them and share my life with them.


Same here Michelle. I've always felt something special for animals - used to think I would be a vet when I grew up, so I could help them.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

DH and I will celebrate our 20th anniversary next month.  Currently our household includes two human boys, two dogs and two cats.

When he asked me to marry him I had three big, hairy mutts.  He knew life with me was always going to mean a pet or ten in the house.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I met my DH in January, 1976 and married him six months later in July, 1976.  We will celebrate 35 years this July.  I'm crazy about that man i married.


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Been happily married for 50 years.  Have two children and two grandsons.  Life is good at our house and he's still the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We met in June 1975 and were married in February 1976 (hey, when you know, you KNOW!) - just celebrated our 35th anniversary last week. I can't believe how lucky we are. We're best friends and really enjoy each other's company.

We have two grown boys, 28 and 25, and live with our adorable Yogi Bear. No grandchildren yet, but #2 son is due to get engaged any day now.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

It will be 40 years in July and we are still best friends.  We have two adult sons and at the moment 3 dogs and 2 cats.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It will be 27 great years next month.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I will have known my DH for 22 years this coming week. Married 20 years last Nov.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

16 years this month and I love him more today than when we got married. He's my best friend and always makes me laugh. I can't talk to him while I'm eating if I don't want to choke on my food or blow my last mouthful of milk out my nose. We have a non-traditional, mixed family of two dogs and two cats.  

A first (albeit late) and great marriage for both of us.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been married 32 soon to be 33 years to my high school sweetheart.  Two kids, one grandson, currently 1 cat and 1 dog.  My Dad was the minister who married us, and we got married on DH's parents 23rd wedding anniversary, his grandparents 50th anniversary and his g-grandparents 71st anniversary.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It will be a happy 24 years for us in June. 4 kids (all teenagers now!) and 2 dogs.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I love this thread!  I have been married for 27 years.  I have 2 teenaged boys, a husky and a guinea pig.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

kindleworm said:


> "...2 teenaged boys, a husky and a guinea pig..."


a husky teenager? and a boy guinea pig?

There I go reading without caffeine again ! Ha !


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I have been married for 42 years, 43 in May. We have one daughter, one son, one granddaughter, and one dog. Our secret is continued courtesy and constant humor, not to mention he spoils me rotten.


I thought I was on Facebook for a second there and I was looking for the "LIKE" button. That is so true Cobbie!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Twenty-two and a half years, two adult children and a dog, and our marriage is getting better and stronger every day.


----------



## CalissaLeigh (Mar 5, 2011)

I was married. 

The Cajun, my significant other, was married twice before.

We got over it and now we'll just live together without getting married for as long as we can get away with it. I don't really need a piece of paper and government permission to tell us we can be loyal. 

I know, I know, that's not what it's about. We just got over the whole 'married' thing. Neither of us want to go through the hubbub again.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It will be 10 years in May.  But I was single for so long, I'm still getting used to it!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I saw your first post and laughed. We married nine months after meeting and I'm more crazy about him today than the day I married him.


Meeeeeeeee too! He was a good guy back then but oh wow, with age he is even better!!!!

(now go put on your makeup and report back.   )


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> I have been married 32 soon to be 33 years to my high school sweetheart. Two kids, one grandson, currently 1 cat and 1 dog. My Dad was the minister who married us, and we got married on DH's parents 23rd wedding anniversary, his grandparents 50th anniversary and his g-grandparents 71st anniversary.


That's awesome!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

We were married 47 years ago after meeting in a history class at college. Now we have four children and eight grandchildren and are both living the life we love. He farms and I write.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

43 years on March 16th.  How is that possible??


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

prairiesky said:


> 43 years on March 16th. How is that possible??


Nice to see so many posters married for such a long time! We, the book readers, must be doing something right.
We will be celebrating 30 years of marriage this August. No kids - never wanted them - several countries, several thousands of books - happily working together for these past 10 years. Trying to discover something new every year that makes our life a bit better or more interesting (last year it was Malbec wine ).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks! We thought it was awesome, too. Like several others have said, we are more in love now than then. We had terrific role models for happy married life. Whenever my Dad performed a marriage ceremony, he always told the couple that their job from that day forward was to "outlove your spouse" - it has been great advice.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> Thanks! We thought it was awesome, too. Like several others have said, we are more in love now than then. We had terrific role models for happy married life. Whenever my Dad performed a marriage ceremony, he always told the couple that their job from that day forward was to "outlove your spouse" - it has been great advice.


lol - I did not have terrific role models. I've been married longer than all the marriages of my parents and four siblings put together. I just got lucky the first time out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We'll hit 30 at the end of the year...son turns 28 next month.
I feel old now...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I can hardly believe my own son is 30!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> To the nearest minute: 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, and 0 minutes (+/- 0 seconds)


Echoing this.....



anguabell said:


> Nice to see so many posters married for such a long time!


... and this!! There are sooo many unhappy marriages, I'm always pleased to see couples who are still crazy about each other after going through all the ups and downs of life together.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

It was 37 yearsfor us in January.  We have six children and five grandchildren.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Ha! Wait until he hits 40.


I figure by then I'll be senile and it won't matter...


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

34 years, 1 month and 18 days, with two daughters, ages 26 and 21.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Together 40 years, married 38 come August.  Two grown & married daughters, 4 grandchildren with a 5th on the way.  Two cats & a dog.

If anyone had told me some of what life as an Air Force wife would've brought my way I'd probably have run away screaming, but we survived it all and life is good these days.  Actually most of life back then was good too, the good far outweighed the not-so-good.  Not sure what the "secret" is, aside from being committed to each other (cause it ain't always rainbows & kittens). And a sense of humor - I don't know how any marriage can survive without laughter.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

20 years this past December and we were together for 6 years before that.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

18 (and a half) years, two kids, two cats, and one dishwasher (which saved the marriage...just kidding...no I'm not).


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

6 years in June.  One son, one dog, eight cats and... well, you're going to think we have a zoo if I keep going so I'll just stop there.  

Dawn


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Love reading about so much success!

Been married 18 years  (married 5 years exactly from the day we met), 4 kids, 1 dog, lots of love!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

RJ Keller said:


> 18 (and a half) years, two kids, two cats, and one dishwasher (which saved the marriage...just kidding...no I'm not).


This brought back memories. I told DH that we needed a dishwasher before we could have a baby; we already had a washing machine. We bought one but did not pay extra for installation. The box was in the middle of the kitchen for months; he installed it a month or so before DD was born.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

My husband & I have been happily together for 26 years , and happily married for 25 years.  We have a 19 yr old son & 16 yr old daughter, 2 cats, 1 parrot, several fish, & a turtle.  We have worked together for 23 years.


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

Married & loving it since Sept 2000!

Robert


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

we did not have great role models - not exactly happy homes.
But I knew I had to love her from the moment I met her at a HS dance, 50 years ago this past January.
Married her in 1964. Can't imagine life without her.

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

loonlover said:


> It will be 40 years in July and we are still best friends. We have two adult sons and at the moment 3 dogs and 2 cats.


The good times far, far out way the bad, but truth be told, there were times that the only reason we are still together is that we are both too stubborn to be the first one to quit.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

anguabell said:


> Nice to see so many posters married for such a long time!


I agree! My parents celebrated their 50th wedding anniversary last September. They are the only people in my family, besides me and my DH and my sister and her DH, who have never divorced. This includes both sets of my grandparents, my aunts, and each and every one of my cousins.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hubby and I have been married for 28 years.  We have two grown children.  We had a wonderful little Pomeranian who died last year.  She was far and away the easiest of the three to raise.  Just this October we became proud grandparents of an adorable little boy.  

Patricia


----------



## Hannah Holborn (Feb 27, 2011)

It was love at first sight for me--another six months for my husband. We're at twenty-three years and he still makes my heart sing! I blame his cute face and ability to make me laugh every day!

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Hannah Holborn said:


> ....and ability to make me laugh every day!


I think that is one of the keys to an enduring relationship. It really does help to share a sense of humor because life can be tough sometimes. The "cute face" you mentioned is certainly nice too!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

*34 years in July *


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I was so impressed with this thread, I decided to look at the stats. We have two members married 50 years, four married over 40 years, 13 married over 30 years, 12 married over 20 years. Pretty amazing!

I wonder if anyone's ever done a study of the effect of reading on a successful marriage...


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We've been married for nearly 19 years.  My dad said it wouldn't last five, and only that long because I'm stubborn.  The "secret" if there is one beyond lots of laughter, is that we were friends way before we wanted to get married.  Some days he makes me mad, some days I make him mad- but in the up-and-down of it all, there is always more up than down because we like each other and choose to love each other.

Modified because apparently I can't count.  My daughter is 18, we've been married for 19...yikes.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

DH and I have been dating 7 yrs on March 13th and will be married 7 yrs Oct 29th this year.  We were friends 1st and friends now.  I drive him crazier than he does me (my biggest complaints:  his socks never make it to the hamper and he doesn't always turn the shower off before getting out of the bathtub so when I turn the water on, I never know if I'm gonna be hit in the face w/ cold water or not).  We have 1 DD (almost 2yrs old) a pug (we assume almost the same age) and a house (built either in the '20s or the '30s depending on who you believe).


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

DH and I will be married 33 years this June. We've had our ups and downs...mostly ups, but one HUGE down along the way. We've weathered our parents aging and passing, our kids growing up, getting married, having children, and one becoming a widower with a 10 month old son. Through it all, we've stuck together and become stronger.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Twenty years. Where does the time go? Two wonderful kids, 16 and 11.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

22.5 years...


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

5 years this month


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

25 years.  Three kids (2 in college, 1 going next fall), two dogs, three cats, and one horse.  I got my horse shortly after we got married and before kids.  I always told DH if he worried I had left him, go see if the horse was still at the barn, as I wouldn't leave without her!  Seriously, though, horse board is cheaper than therapy...


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

We're happily hitting the quarter-century as well. One 23 year old daughter, 3 dogs and 6  uhm, I have 2 cats, the husband has 2 and the kid has 2. My husband works in the city and every few years brings home another stray. 2 of our dogs and 3 of the cats came from there. Best part with fur-kids - they don't outgrow clothes, need braces and you don't have to put them through college! Oh, and we're still driving the same Dodge after 18 years!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Four very long years!  Haha...


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

30 years and 3 daughters!  We were high school sweethearts who married when we were 21 - he had just graduated and I had one semester to go - it was like playing house it was so fun!  Still is!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

It will be four lovely married years for us in July, although we've been together for almost 8 years.  It is a second marriage for both of us- my hubby has a 24 year old son (who lives in Phoenix) from his first marriage, and I brought 2 kitties (Annabelle and Jeter) as my "kids" into our marriage.  We are best friends, perfect companions and plan on spending the next million years together in love!  (Jeez I am feeling sappy today!)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

13 years for me. Kind of hard to believe - it's flown by so fast!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> We promised ourselves we wouldn't marry until it's a legal marriage where we live .... so I'm guessing we'll be able to marry in about 10 years. But, we've been together since June 1988 and have lived together since July 1989. So, 22 years ....
> 
> When we finally can marry, I don't intend to start counting all over again ....


I felt the same way but in 2007 when Domestic Partnership became the law here, we decided for legal reasons that it would be wise to take advantage of that. It's not the same. When it is legal we will marry. I am not fond of being a second-class citizen, but I will consider it marriage for the survey.

So for me it is a little more than three years. We've been together for twelve.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been married for 16 years, and have four kids, three cats, three fish and an eel.  (At least I think we still have the eel... it hides under the rocks and hardly ever comes out.  Ha.)

Vicki


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

James and I have been married exactly 22 days.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Married 13yrs in November.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My husband and I will have been married 37 years as of June 1. We have two lovely daughters, ages 34 and almost 30. (My older daughter is MeganW here on the KB.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

4Katie said:


> I was so impressed with this thread, I decided to look at the stats. We have two members married 50 years, four married over 40 years, 13 married over 30 years, 12 married over 20 years. Pretty amazing!
> 
> I wonder if anyone's ever done a study of the effect of reading on a successful marriage...


We've been married 17 years and I don't know about reading, per se, but we do share a lot of books and book-related discussions. The shared interests really keep us going when life throws its curve balls.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Jennybeanses said:


> James and I have been married exactly 22 days.


Wow, Jenny, I missed the announcement! Congratulations!

I've got 22 years, you've got 22 days...

edit: I sounded like a bit of a punk there on that last line. Didn't mean it that way. I saw the 22s and got excited...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dara England said:


> How long have you been married?
> 
> Me: it's been seven years, two kids, and two dogs since we said "I do". No end in sight but I mean that in a good way.


It's our 20th anniversary in 8 weeks time.


----------



## Susan Petrone (Jun 7, 2010)

We've been married a total 19 years. 

Almost 11 to each other.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not married but my parents had their 36th Anniversary yesterday. That's a long sentence


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

My parents have been married 45 years.  I've never been married.  Just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

8.5 years and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

1.5 years, we are doing fine and have a cat.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

5 months and 5 days here   We were dating 8 1/2 years before that, though, and best friends for another 6 years before that.  Based on our prior behavior, it should come as no surprise that we're not planning on kids for another few years   We do have two cats and a dog.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We've been together 20 years; married for nearly all of it.  Two daughters, four cats...  Life is good.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

We will be married 43 years on September 20. His picture was posted in the Houston Chronicle during the Vietnam War. We fell in love through correspondence. When he came home, we met and married six months later.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Started year 19 in July. We met at the local comic shop, and 8 months later were married. Just a couple of old school geeks keeping it real.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow... Responding here will give away my age; I'm not quite as young as people sometimes assume. Lol. However, since I'm very proud of my decadent husband, our longstanding relationship, and our still blooming future, I find myself compelled to boast a little here.

In March 2012, I will have been married 12 years. We obviously got married in 2000.

There is another boast to add to this. We celebrate 2 anniversaries because the first one was long-standing before we got married.

(haha. I just had to pause in posting this in order to answer the front door. A neighbor kid asked if he could shovel the new falling snow from in front of our building (a NYC walk-up). He didn't want money. He just wanted permission. Lol. Did he thinks someone would get mad that he did it? Lol)

Okay, back on topic...

In November, we celebrate our "together" (or "dating" anniversary), counting from my 16th birthday. It was from that point that we have been exclusively together (practically attached at the hip). We had dated for a couple of months, but had broken up (though remained fairly close friends) over the summer. On my 16th birthday, he made a very romantic overture involving homemade fettuccini Alfredo (our traditional celebratory dinner every year for this anniversary), gentlemanly efforts of walking me the mile home from work to change and then walking me the two miles back to his house where he had his mother babysitting the food and tablehe'd set and decorated (a chore she found amusing dur to his sweetness about it all). He'd made these preparation with no idea if I already had plans for my birthday let alone if I'd belle to the romantic nature of the overture. Well, I was. And here we are


Spoiler






 years later and still going very strong.

Oh yeah, one of the best moments of that 16th birthday was when he said that he'd been planning this attempt to become romantically involved again for some time, but had held off because he wanted to celebrate our "first anniversary" on my next birthday.

Of course, now we've realized the small complication that developed from that. Not easy to celebrate two distinct things on one day -- my birthday and out "together" anniversary. This is especially true since he never wants to compromise one for the other. Lol. But, we make it work.

Oh, and that little romantic sweetie actually managed to get away with never actually having to formally ask me out (not even for "a date"). The first such question he ever asked was "Will you marry me?"

But that is a story all of its own, and one to be told on another day.



(Forgive odd typos and words. I'm not yet acclimated to typing on the iPad nor it's strange auto corrects of those typos.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hubby and I have been a couple since the lightning bolt hit in 1980 and legal since 1991.  Life is good.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I met my dear wife when Harry Truman was president. Who can top that?

We're proud of our two children (ages 47 and 41); our five grandchildren (between the ages of 27 and 6 months); and our two great-grandchildren (ages 9 and 3).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am surprised I missed this thread when it was first lively back in March. This is the sort of thread I love!

I met my husband at a party in mid-July and we were married in early June--not quite 11 months later. This June will be our 34th anniversary. We have two children and our son Lance (age 23) just got engaged on New Year's Eve. Let's hope things work out as well for him as they have for his parents!

My father died just a few months short of my parent's 56th anniversary. My husband's parents were married only to each other as were all my aunts and uncles. But my grandparents weren't so lucky--my grandfather (on my father's side) was married 3 times. Marriage no. 2 actually made it into the New York Times as an article, reporting the escapade--he and his bride woke up the town clerk of Oyster Bay, NY at midnight and asked her to perform the ceremony right then (she did). I suspect alcohol was involved but the Times didn't report that!  

We have lived in the same house since 1980 (32 years in June). My children tell me that growing up they were the only kids in their respective classes who: 1) had parents who were still married and never divorced; and 2) had lived in the same house all their lives.

L


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Together since Thanksgiving 1993.
Married since June 2000.
Still happily....


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been married to my best friend for 35 years. Two sons - 29 and 26. And before the year is done, I'll also have a daughter-in-law.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Ten years and many more to come.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It will be 34 years for us this June. Our youngest is 27 today. We have two wonderful sons, and two adorable grandchildren. Our dog shares his home with us. We inherited him from our oldest son.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Oops! I just realized this is an old thread and that I'd already posted - almost a year ago.



> My children tell me that growing up they were the only kids in their respective classes who: 1) had parents who were still married and never divorced; and 2) had lived in the same house all their lives.


Same here.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Leslie said:


> Marriage no. 2 actually made it into the New York Times as an article, reporting the escapade--he and his bride woke up the town clerk of Oyster Bay, NY at midnight and asked her to perform the ceremony right then (she did). I suspect alcohol was involved but the Times didn't report that!


I know Oyster Bay! I have family there. I've been there a few times since moving up here to NYC from Florida. It's a very nice area. It's hilarious to think of that story happening, and so long ago... well, I assume it was long ago.

Very nice story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

10 years, 2 days, 37 minutes (or so) and loving it.  We just spent a week in a cabin in the Smokey Mountains with no phone, internet, or kids.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We have been married so long when arranged marriages were normal.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

32 years in April.


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

We met at an ice cream social in college. We were just about the only people there, so meeting was inevitable. 

Since being married, we've put in so much hard work to make our marriage better. It's been a thrilling ride full of adventure.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

married = 15 years
children = me 3  him 1/2
dogs = 3 

and we are not having no more babies nor dogs


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

dori chatelain said:


> children = me 3 him 1/2


When I saw half child, I almost fell from my chair. So his half and your half makes one...LOL
I have 2 or 4 halves....


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

*Sandy Harper* said:


> When I saw half child, I almost fell from my chair. So his half and your half makes one...LOL
> I have 2 or 4 halves....


His half is my youngest daughter that he has called his own since she was 3


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Just celebrated year number 7 last week.  He's an amazing guy and we make a good team. My MIL actually told me recently that out her 3 boys, we're the happiest and work well together. It was such a nice thing to say.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

We've been married 26 years. 3 children aged 23, 21, 18. 5 dogs. Too many horses.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

We been married 17 very happy years. We have two dogs and two cats in our family at the moment, but over the years we've had chickens, guineas, and two more cats and two more dogs which we remember fondly.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

We've been married f-o-r-e-v-e-r.  Sometimes that's said in a good way and sometimes in a not so good way.    After years of working on our relationship hubby says he's not going anywhere because it would waste the years of hard work (and he doesn't want to start over again).  Not the most romantic sentiment but...  Grace and humor plays a big part in getting me through the hard times.  Humor was always there - the grace part came with age.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> After years of working on our relationship hubby says he's not going anywhere because it would waste the years of hard work (and he doesn't want to start over again).


That's what I always say. I've spent 36 years training him, and I'm not going to start over now!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> That's what I always say. I've spent 36 years training him, and I'm not going to start over now!


Amen sister - I used to say "My next husband will like dogs." Now after having been together 40 years, I say "My next husband will be a dog." Literally. I think (actually I'm real sure) he'd remarry if I went first. But I doubt I would - I definitely wouldn't go looking for it. Not because it hasn't been great, because it has - I just wouldn't want the "work" of starting over!

(And we finally got a dog about 4 years ago, and he likes her. But she's also the perfect dog for a non-dog-lover.)


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the best thing we heard before we got married was that we would learn to hate each other with a special kind of hate reserved for no one else. As a young, engaged couple, we thought that was balderdash. 

Then on our first anniversary as we were yelling at each other on the streets of Las Vegas, we remembered . . . Oh yeah, there it is.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Will be 12 yrs in September.  Blessed by God more than I've ever deserved!  Two kids, two cats, and a happy closet full of firearms!

I think I'm gonna cry...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

No time married, no kids, no pets.  I'd love to have a dog (or better yet, more than one dog--As a kid growing up I loved my dog and always assumed I'd have at least one when I was an adult), but I live in an apartment and travel a lot, so it would be cruel.


----------



## Peter Joseph Lewis (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been married for eight months now to my beautiful wife Kendra. I'm very new to this husband business, but every day I hope to become better.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> My DH and I were married 36 yrs 8 mo. when he lost his battle with cancer in 2008. We would still be married if he was still living, we have 2 beautiful daughters and 5 wonderful grandchildren (4 girls & 1 boy). I now live with my best buddy Murphy, a small dog who keeps me company.


I'm so sorry to that, B.Kay.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

We've been married for two years, no children, no pets YET


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

12 years married (and we dated for 8!) 2 kids, 2 cats, a dog and loads of fish.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

12 years this coming April and it is a second marriage for both of us. He has 2 grown kids and I have 2 grown kids and between us we have 11 grandchildren and 1 on the way. We have 9 Labrador Retrievers and we are into dog sports, hunting retriever games. I think we are each other's reward in life. Only 2 dog people could make a marriage work with this many dogs and the life that goes with it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

28 years in April, and she still hasn't got me trained right.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

39 years, 8 months. One son (3, 2 grandsons.

Worth every second.

WPG


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> 28 years in April, and she still hasn't got me trained right.


Your marriage is safe. At this point, she doesn't want to start training someone else!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

William Peter Grasso said:


> 39 years, 8 months. One son (3, 2 grandsons.
> 
> Worth every second.
> 
> WPG


That's fantastic! Are you planning anything special for the 40th?


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> That's fantastic! Are you planning anything special for the 40th?


Shhh!  She reads these boards, too 

WPG


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

William Peter Grasso said:


> Shhh!  She reads these boards, too
> 
> WPG


Ha! Well fill us in after.


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

It will be seven years in April for my husband and I. We have our hands full with five cats. He and I used to race motorcycles against each other. We're both retired from racing now, but I always joke that "I got a husband out of it." My goal is to have a marriage like my grandparents: sixty years and counting, and they're still waiting to have their first fight.

So many long marriages among you! What great inspiration for those of us who are still in the single digits! Congratulations on so many long and happy marriages here!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

It will be 20 years this March, and we have been best friends since the beginning. No children (and never wanted any.) We have two dogs and one cat at the moment. We have lost four dogs and one cat over the past two years, but mostly due to old age. I still miss them all terribly, but the two youngsters remind us that life goes on.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> To the nearest minute: 0 years, 0 months, 0 days, and 0 minutes (+/- 0 seconds)


Me too!

On the other hand, my parents have been married for just over 65 years.  Hard to imagine.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

DH and I have been married 18 years, 7 months, 4 days.....we have 2 boys ages 14 and 13. We were high school sweethearts, dated for 7 years before we got married. At present, we share our lives with one crazy Labrador Retriever, 3 cats, one miniature horse and a welsh pony. We've lost 4 cats, 2 dogs, and four horses over the years. He's my best friend, and every summer we go to Yellowstone National Park, where we've been going camping every year since our high school graduation. (ok, we missed a few years here and there, but not many)


----------

